# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  Need heat packs today/kc area

## 2kdime

In need of a couple 40hr heat packs, ASAP!!

Trevor

816-739-3537

----------


## 2kdime

Bumpity bump

----------


## 2kdime

Got em :Very Happy:

----------

